# No Tech to Ultra Low Tech



## KwhyLE (Nov 9, 2014)

I guess I should provide a flora list.

from most in the tank to least:

- Rotala rotundifolia 
- Java Fern
- Ludwigia lacustris
- Subwassertang 
- Marsilea minuta
- Najas guadalupensis
- Crypt spiralis
- Nymphoides aquatica (Banana Plant that has rooted, lilly pad-ed, and broke off to more small banana plants)
- Hydrocotyle verticillata
- Christmas moss
- Fissidens fontanus (saw a small bunch floating around somewhere when I added the second airstone)

floating ball of mess:
- Rotala h'ra
- Hemianthus Glomeratus
- 1 stem of Ludwigia sp. Red (not doing so hot)


After naming all that is in this tank, I want to scape it somehow... Just need to find time.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Look healthy. Finding time always seems to be the most difficult part. Looking forward to seeing the transformation.


----------



## KwhyLE (Nov 9, 2014)

Found some time. 










Was trying to figure out a way to dirt the tank to help it even more, but thought it would just be too much of a mess to try to dirt the whole thing, so mini pots it is. You can see how I set them up, persimmon leaf bottom, osmocote (root tabs), dirt, plant, cap.










Pulled out plants that needed to be moved and separated them in buckets. Roots were pretty healthy!










C. Spiralis and Ludwigia Lacustris










Rotala and Pearl Weed 










Before









After









Petrified wood (or what I think is petrified wood) found in my front yard in a planting bed surrounded by granite. Pretty sweet. I'm thinking I should just add the rest of the pearlweed to fill it out even more. I suspect growth will be pretty slow with a costco LED shoplight. I'd love your thoughts on this.

I also found some species that I thought I lost a long time ago due to very hard water in my area. Christmas moss, guppy grass (Najas guadalupensis), and java moss. Any tips on natural ways to lower hardness are welcome as well. I read that koi ponds keepers use some type of straw to clarify and soften. I might be recalling that incorrectly though.


----------



## KwhyLE (Nov 9, 2014)

Small Update

I added 20 neons, 3 angels, and took an SAE from my 20gal to help with some algae. Photoperiod of 10 hours seems to be too much light for hardly any ferts and no co2 with the shop light. Plants seem to be growing slowly but growing nonetheless. The angels have grown from the size of a quarter to a half-dollar size. Also only have done 2 top-offs. Nitrates still at 10-20ppm. This tank is great!


----------



## doug105! (Aug 2, 2016)

It's looking good!

DougN


----------

